# RISOLTOSistema di monitoraggio stile VNC per reti eterogenee

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, ho un problema da risolvere e chiedo a voi se qualcuno già conosce qualche metodo per fare ciò che mi serve.

Supponiamo di avere una rete LAN con n computer su cui è installato windows ed inoltre c'è un mega server Gentoo che coordina tutto (ora non importa esattamente cosa faccia, ma ipotizzate che ci sia questo server).

Supponiamo inoltre che un certo numero di computer vengano utilizzati per svolgere compiti ben precisi (anche di notte), come elaborazioni video, compressioni, conversioni e via dicendo.

A me interesserebbe poter monitorare la situazione anche da remoto, sia da casa ad esempio, sia dalla stessa rete LAN. Questo perché potrei essere in un ufficio in cui la rete LAN è abbastanza grande e non è detto che io possa sempre andare davanti a quei PC e vederli materialmente.

La risposta più ovvia potrebbe essere quella di installare VNC server su tali PC e il client sul pc che voglio io. 

Invece io vorrei sfruttare in qualche modo il server Gentoo, al quale io potrei connettermi da un qualsiasi PC, windows o Linux che sia, e poter vedere quello che accade sui suddetti PC.

La cosa primaria che mi da fastidio è che VNC installa un'icona nella traybar di windows e io non voglio "appesantirla". Non ce la voglio.

Quindi chiedo: esiste qualcosa che possa essere installato sul Server Gentoo che mi permetta di fare ciò che mi serve? Ad esempio, non è che esiste già un programma per Linux che si connette ad un PC windows e mostri la schermata aggiornata in real time, senza che sul pc windows sia installato necessariamente un software server? All'atto pratico mi servirebbe la soluzione seguente: installare VNC server sui PC windows, rimuovere definitivamente l'icona nella traybar, connettermi dal server a questi PC tramite, ad esempio KDRC, ed in finale fare il redirect di quello che visualizza KDRC su un'altro PC della rete LAN (windows).

Magari esistesse qualcosa di ancora più semplice...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Remote desktop ? Che dovrebbe essere gia' installato sui client windows.. almeno se sono una qualche versione recente > 2000

----------

## Scen

A te serve un ripetitore attivo sul server Gentoo.

Riguardo ai client su cui installare VNC il problema "icona nella barra delle applicazioni" è il minore dei problemi: i vari software VNC vengono installati come servizio, per cui l'icona visualizzata (chiamata anche "Service helper") è puramente per dare una mano ("help") a gestire il servizio.

Il problema, però, ce l'hai lato "client di controllo", in quanto, AFAIK, l'unico software VNC che supporta il "repeater" è appunto UltraVNC, che purtroppo non ha la versione Linux. Prova con Wine o con una VM guest Windows, se ne hai la possibilità.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

voto anche io  remote desktop (anche se ha qualche noioso limite riguardo agli accessi contemporanei, ma se sei solo tu...)

Per vnc mi fa sorridere che una semplice icona nella traybar ti crei tanto scompiglio: te lo assicuro, non appesantisce  :Mr. Green: ... Diverso è il discorso se l'icona non ci DEVE essere perchè nessuno deve accorgersi che ci sia...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Riguardo ai client su cui installare VNC il problema "icona nella barra delle applicazioni" è il minore dei problemi:

 

Ma perché, volendo c'è un modo sicuro e definitivo per eliminare questa icona?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Diverso è il discorso se l'icona non ci DEVE essere perchè nessuno deve accorgersi che ci sia...

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> voto anche io  remote desktop (anche se ha qualche noioso limite riguardo agli accessi contemporanei, ma se sei solo tu...)

 

Però non risolve appieno la richiesta di fbcyborg:

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esiste qualcosa che possa essere installato sul Server Gentoo che mi permetta di fare ciò che mi serve? Ad esempio, non è che esiste già un programma per Linux che si connette ad un PC windows e mostri la schermata aggiornata in real time, senza che sul pc windows sia installato necessariamente un software server? All'atto pratico mi servirebbe la soluzione seguente: installare VNC server sui PC windows, rimuovere definitivamente l'icona nella traybar, connettermi dal server a questi PC tramite, ad esempio KDRC, ed in finale fare il redirect di quello che visualizza KDRC su un'altro PC della rete LAN (windows).
> 
> 

 

Ho visto adesso che c'è TightProjector che fa qualcosa che si avvicina alla tua richiesta, "purtroppo" ha una licenza commerciale  :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Diverso è il discorso se l'icona non ci DEVE essere perchè nessuno deve accorgersi che ci sia... 
> 
> 

 In tal caso ti invito, con l'aiuto di un legale, ad analizzare la faccenda perchè il controllo dei lavoratori è pratica infame e illegale in italia...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*    *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Diverso è il discorso se l'icona non ci DEVE essere perchè nessuno deve accorgersi che ci sia... 
> 
>  In tal caso ti invito, con l'aiuto di un legale, ad analizzare la faccenda perchè il controllo dei lavoratori è pratica infame e illegale in italia...

 

L'hai detto te eh!  :Neutral: 

E' pure vero che è ancora più infame rubare i soldi e fumare sigarette invece di lavorare...

Comunque si suppone di dover monitorare altre cose. Togliere l'icona è uno sfizio che vorrei togliermi.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> E' pure vero che è ancora più infame rubare i soldi e fumare sigarette invece di lavorare...

 Sicuramente, ma il problema credo lo si affronta in altro modo. Questa via porta come minimo al risultare odioso, fino ad avere un avvocato alle calcagna...

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Comunque si suppone di dover monitorare altre cose. Togliere l'icona è uno sfizio che vorrei togliermi.

 Meglio così, la via dell'automazione è sempre stimolante e offre gran soddisfazioni!  :Very Happy: 

Essendo alcuni progetti inerenti al VNC, OSS si potrebbe andare alla ricerca nel codice della porzione relativa all'icona .

----------

## fbcyborg

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Essendo alcuni progetti inerenti al VNC, OSS si potrebbe andare alla ricerca nel codice della porzione relativa all'icona .

 

Mmmh.. interessante questa cosa. Da dove si comincia???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## richard77

Se non sbaglio tightvnc può essere installato come servizio NT (senza che mostri icone o altro).  Installato in questo modo ha soprattutto il vantaggio che può accedere al pc anche se nessuno ci ha fatto login. Se invece è un programma installato in "esecuzione automatica" parte solo dopo il login.

Quandp ho usato desktop remoto, l'accesso da un altro pc buttava fuori ci si stava lavorando (credo dipenda dalla licenza MS: 1 licenza 1 utente alla volta...).

Poi se hai accesso al server gentoo forse è possibile fare un forward del traffico di rete, in modo che a porte diverse del serve corrispondano le stesse porte (quelle in cui è in ascolto il server VNC) di client diversi:

ip_server:3000 <--> ip_client_1:6070

ip_server:3001 <--> ip_client_2:6070

(<--> indica un forward).

(i numeri sono a caso).

Chi è più esperto di me può dirti se è fattibile...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie.

Stavo guardando a tal proposito i sorgenti di TightVNC e ho visto che da qualche parte c'è una funzione così definita nel file vncServ.cpp:

```
BOOL vncServer::setDisableTrayIcon(BOOL disableTrayIcon)
```

vorrei capire se è necessario usarla/modificarla o modificare il pezzo di codice che chiama tale funzione al fine di togliere quella fastidiosissima icona.

Oppure non serve nemmeno accedere al codice sorgente?

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   E' pure vero che è ancora più infame rubare i soldi e fumare sigarette invece di lavorare... Sicuramente

 

Sicuramente ?!?!?!?!

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Togliere l'icona è uno sfizio che vorrei togliermi.

 

mettila sempre nascosta dalle impostazioni del menu start

Coda

----------

## fbcyborg

Un mio amico mi ha modificato i sorgenti di TightVNC, ricompilato tutto e ha tolto l'icona nella traybar.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Un mio amico mi ha modificato i sorgenti di TightVNC, ricompilato tutto e ha tolto l'icona nella traybar.

 

caspita: siamo talmente abituati a compilarci i pacchetti di portage, che ci stavamo dimenticando che sono sorgenti   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## Scen

Ma quindi il problema era solamente rimuovere l'icona della traybar?  :Shocked: 

Inizialmente sembrava volessi qualcosa di abbastanza complesso  :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ma quindi il problema era solamente rimuovere l'icona della traybar?  

 Sì. Ma non solo. Diciamo che per il momento posso accontentarmi. *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inizialmente sembrava volessi qualcosa di abbastanza complesso 

 

In effetti, la mia intenzione era quella di sfuttare il server Gentoo che installerò in futuro... però se la cosa diventa troppo elaborata può darsi che mi limito all'utilizzo normale di tightvnc.

----------

## federico

Ricompilare tight vnc per togliere l'icona dalla tray? Mi sembrate troppo acari... Io l'ho fatto in croceverde modificando una chiave di registro... Adesso non ho memoria precisa di quale fosse, ma googlando con mi sento fortunato una signorina diceva questo:

 *signorina wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Or you can just use tightvnc http://www.tightvnc.com/ and add the reg dword
> 
> value of: DisableTrayIcon with 1 to disable and 0 to enable tray icon in the
> ...

 

Forse questo e' riferito a winvnc ma c'e' un modo anche col tight, sono sicuro perche' l'ho fatto senza ricompilare nulla...

Fede

----------

## federico

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Se non sbaglio tightvnc può essere installato come servizio NT (senza che mostri icone o altro).  Installato in questo modo ha soprattutto il vantaggio che può accedere al pc anche se nessuno ci ha fatto login. Se invece è un programma installato in "esecuzione automatica" parte solo dopo il login.
> 
> Quandp ho usato desktop remoto, l'accesso da un altro pc buttava fuori ci si stava lavorando (credo dipenda dalla licenza MS: 1 licenza 1 utente alla volta...).
> 
> Poi se hai accesso al server gentoo forse è possibile fare un forward del traffico di rete, in modo che a porte diverse del serve corrispondano le stesse porte (quelle in cui è in ascolto il server VNC) di client diversi:
> ...

 

Si si, e' esattamente come dici tu. Non mi risulta la questione di un utente alla volta ma forse solo perche' non si e' mai verificato nella mia casistica, ma per il resto e' giusto fare come hai proposto!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ricompilare tight vnc per togliere l'icona dalla tray? Mi sembrate troppo acari... Io l'ho fatto in croceverde modificando una chiave di registro... Adesso non ho memoria precisa di quale fosse, ma googlando con mi sento fortunato una signorina diceva questo:
> 
>  *signorina wrote:*   
> 
> Or you can just use tightvnc http://www.tightvnc.com/ and add the reg dword
> ...

 

Avevo trovato anche io questa cosa, ma non so per quale oscura ragione non ha funzionato. Boh! A mali estremi estremi rimedi. Menomale che è open source.

----------

